
Fed will inject $1.5T in short-term lending markets over next two days - pdog
https://www.newyorkfed.org/markets/opolicy/operating_policy_200312a
======
rogerkirkness
I wonder how much it costs to build a factory for face mask machines? Could we
spin up 10 startups to try?

------
anigbrowl
Doesn't look like the market is very impressed; still down 8-9%.

